# Stena Irish ferry kenels



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi we are due to sail tomorrow from Fishguard to Rosslare and are debating whether to leave our 2 Jack Russels in the van for the 4 hour crossing or put them in the onboard kennels. It is a first come first servered system so we can't pre book. Has anyone any experience using the kennels. Thanks. Tilly and Smiffy.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've no experience of said kennels or route but we once left a normally sensible well-behaved labrador in the car for less than an hour - all conditions perfect for his comfort- and he totally demolished the interior. He even bit a corner off the internal mirror and removed roof lining, seat covering and more. When we got back he smiled nicely and protested he was bored ....

IMHE Jack Russell's have sharper teeth than a lab and the inside of a MH has even more tempting things to chew. Two of them together doesn't bear thinking about.

I think I'd get there early enough for a kennel.

That way you can visit during the trip as well and check they are happy (ish)

G


----------

